# VFW and ELKS LODGE digitized designs info



## sdirk23 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a digitized design for the VFW logo or the ELKs Lodge logo's or can you tell me where i might buy them ? I use the Compucon EOS software if that makes any difference. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure you can. Contact your local chapter for information on how to get the design. They are very highly protected. You may find similar. I am sure they will want to know what you are going to do with it.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I checked out a few places that I thought would have it but no luck. You might need to submit artwork and have it digitized. Contact the VFW and they will send you artwork and give you written permission to use the design, if it is needed.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

VFW:
Just about need to be a approved vendor.
Need to contact the Post Quartermaster for approval and they can supply the needed files.
Product(s) must be custom to an event, individual, Post,
Department or other VFW affiliation. Products cannot be generic to the entire VFW.
Might want to read this.
[media]http://www.vfwstore.org/forms/AboutVFW.pdf[/media]HTH,
M


----------



## 19D30 (Mar 13, 2018)

VFW logos are copyrighted and strictly protected by the VFW, from Post level up through National level. They will enforce any and all sanctions against unauthorized use of VFW, VFWA and MOC logos.

Jr. Vice-Commander, Post 12128


----------

